# Long trip charge



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

So the work phone rings and the caller ID says it's from Somalia.
I didn't answer it.
I wonder if they really need a service call.

Just think of that trip charge!


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I get those from time to time, they usually want you to ship them 30 water heaters to be paid on delivery, lol.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I would have taken it...

Probably a 419 Scammer....

They can be amusing to play with check out 419eater.com


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I would have taken it...
> 
> Probably a 419 Scammer....
> 
> They can be amusing to play with check out 419eater.com


I'm a member of 419eater. What a blast it is to mess with the scammers.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> I'm a member of 419eater. What a blast it is to mess with the scammers.


I'm messing with one right now that is running an ad on CraigsList for an Apartment in a home in Hew Haven...

He's trying to get me to send a deposit...

And I want the key to spend a couple of weeks there at night....

Seems an elderly dead hoarder couple was found there last August after neighbors noticed a bad smell and flies at the door...

I want to make sure there are no restless spirits there before I seal the deal..:laughing:

We have an ongoing dialog now...:thumbup:


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone else frequently get calls from some computerized Robot female voice?

It's always the same "Name" it uses too, I just forget what it is off-hand. "Allie" maybe?

Usually some bull**** about my mortgage, "taking advantage of Obama's refinancing deal" or such.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

what is 419eater.com ?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> what is 419eater.com ?


An 'anti' scammer website. Or rather the hobby of messing (baiting) with scammers; (wasting their time, suckering them into useless efforts to collect money they will never see, etc). It is a fun website to read, I've been a member there for 3 or 4 years. Even funner is doing the frustrating of the scammers, they think you are falling for the scam but you are just tormenting them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> what is 419eater.com ?


Visit it and see....

http://www.419eater.com/


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The "CraigsList 419 Landlord" I was messing with sent a questionnaire...
Here is the answered questionnaire I sent back and his reply...



> FIRST NAME: Cock
> MIDDLE NAME: N/A
> LAST NAME: Roach
> SEX: Male
> ...





> Hello Cock,
> 
> My family and I have gone through your application form you filled and everything is okay also I want to tell you that i can keep the home for you till Asap, But you have to pay down deposit so that the home can be secure under your name till anytime you want to move in, then you can pay the rent when you want to move in, then i will send you the documentation to take over my home! Also i will be sending the parcel to through Courier Service and the package containing the keys and document will be delivered to you writhing 24 hours through Courier Service to the address that you have provided when filling the rental application ( *Bait Box Address Withheld* ) Or where do you want the parcel to deliver to? concerning the payment, you will be sending it via Money gram, All you need to do is to locate any Tyre, Walmart, stores outlet around you and send money to the information below:-
> 
> ...


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

hey dead wood you know they are still scamming you because it is all computerised now.... no people, ever just when they remove the cash, so literally you are wasting your time thinking you are messing with them.. hahahahahaha, good thing you are a good plumber because your time management skills are absurd. they are plying you!!!! you feel like you're playing them meanwhile it is a self playing piano... good luck scamming the scammers, you should stick to your day job of insulting people.


----------

